# Aislamiento galvanico



## xengu (May 24, 2007)

Hola a todos/as:

tengo un pequeña duda acerca de por que es necesario el algunos circuitos aislar galvanicamente la señal de entrada respecto al potencial del circuito en si.

En el caso de un puente en H es ebidente que la señal a del IGBT de arriba debe estar referida al potencial del IGBT de arriba. Pero existe otra razon por la cual se aislara la señal de entrada de dicho driver?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Perromuerto (May 24, 2007)

El aislamiento galvánico se usa siempre que desea evitar el paso de
la corriente entre partes de un dispositivo o sistema. El motivo puede
ser por las diferencias de potencial existentes, o por protección. Si se
quiere enviar una señal eléctrica entre diferentes partes de un edificio
muy grande, o entre edificios, siempre habrá diferencias de potencial 
entre las tierras y los neutros, que pueden llegar a las decenas de volt.
Para evitar que se dañen los componentes electrónicos de las 
interconexiones y evitar ademas los cortocircuitos, se usan 
transformadores de aislación (balloons) o fibra óptica. En instrumental 
biomédico se usa el aislamiento galvánico como protección del paciente
ante cualquier evento de la red eléctrica y/o desperfectos y averías.

Saludos


----------



## aliteroid (May 24, 2007)

Que se entiende por aislamiento galvanico???


----------



## Perromuerto (May 24, 2007)

Que no puede pasar la carga eléctrica entre las partes 
aisladas. O sea que no hay un circuito eléctrico.


----------



## xengu (May 25, 2007)

Muchas gracias perremuerto por tu explicación, si alguno más se anima a ampliar lo hasta ahora dicho, pues ya sabeis.


----------



## currumblera (May 25, 2007)

Hay varios tipos de aislamientos, entre ellos el aislamiento galvánico, que más concrétamente sería el aislamiento inductivo de 2 señales, por ejemplo separadas mediante un transformador.
Otros aislamientos más económicos, serían los optoacopladores o aisladores ópticos (todos nosotros los conocemos), o los aisladores capatitivos (p.ej. ISO124Y Burr-Brown)


----------



## redy (Ene 12, 2010)

Hola,

Para medir la tensión DC con un DVM con aislamiento galvánico que se usa? un transformador? un sensor hall? shunt? no es posible?



Saludos y gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 12, 2010)

Que yo sepa no es posible... tiene que ser de modo directo... o en todo caso con algun optoacoplador....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2010)

Existen unos instrumentos llamados "Electrómetros" (No tiene nada que ver con los electrómetros histórico), estos miden niveles de tensión sin contacto eléctrico a unos mm de lo que se quiere medir, no son de gran precisión y su empleo e muy especifico.
También se podrían emplear transformadores, si es que la tensión es alterna.

¿ Que cosa es la que quieres medir ?


----------



## fabiann (Abr 14, 2010)

Pero por que se llama galvánico ?


----------



## molex (Jul 20, 2016)

Hola, tengo una duda con los convertidores dc/dc, bien quiero alimentar un aparato de 24v, con una batería de 12, y me surge una duda con el aislamiento galvánico, estos módulos los hay con y sin aislamiento, ¿como podría determinar, que modulo me interesa, uno que tenga aislamiento o no? , ya que la diferencia en precio es notoria.
¿que riesgos puedo tener, si no tengo aislamiento con las baterías?

Otra duda, es respecto a la protección, si quiero poner un fusible de protección después del convertidor, si el adaptador de  corriente del aparato, dice que la corriente máxima son 6,3A, 
¿ese seria el valor del fusible a poner o tendría que  sobredimensionar  algo el mismo?

Gracias de antemano y saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 20, 2016)

El fusible pónselo acorde a lo que pienses consumir con una pequeña diferencia.
El aislamiento solo te interesa si vas a tener mas cosas alimentadas que se "peleen entre si", por ejemplo, quiero cargar dos baterías que están conectadas en serie con un solo panel fotovoltaico, en ese caso las baterías ya están conectadas en serie, si pongo dos conversores dc dc, uno para cada una tienen que tener aislamiento, al menos uno de ellos. Si las baterías no están conectadas entre si da igual. Otra opción sería cagrar las dos baterías ene serie con un solo conversor pero eso a la larga da problemas.
Para 24V no hay problemas por seguridad.


----------



## molex (Jul 23, 2016)

Hola Scooter, siento la tardanza en contestarte, bien el tema del fusible no se lo que va a consumir el aparato, no lo he medido, pero su adaptador de correinte, pone max 6.3A , ¿que tendía que ponerle uno de 6,3 o uno  mas dimensionado como de 8 ?

te adjunto el esquema de como esta montádo , tu me dices, que el convertidor 1 no hace falta que sea aislado, simplemente con que el 2 o el 3 sea uno de los 2 aislados ¿seria suficiente ?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 23, 2016)

Por qué dos conversores después?

Mira, el voltaje es una diferencia de potencial entre punto A y B, si tienes una bateria y apilas otra el voltaje entre - de la primera y + de la ultima es la suma, pero si las dos ya tienen su - conectados entre sí, entonces no puedes apilarlas por que enviarias una en corto circuito. El conversor con aislamiento te da esa ventaja ya que su tierra está separada y puedes conectarla a donde sea, pero si al final terminas compartiendo tierra, entonces no ayuda mucho. La otra ventaja es que es más seguro ya que no se puede pasar la energia sin control de una parte a otra, pero ya que estas usado una batería tampoco es una ventaja muy grande, sobre todo por que del otro lado usas más voltaje.


----------



## molex (Jul 23, 2016)

Uso 2 convertidores, porque hay conectados 2 dispositivos, con voltajes distintos.
Si por ejemplo pongo 2 baterías en paralelo, con un schottky, una d 12 y otra de 24, el convertidor, tendría que ser aislado, o daría igual.
Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jul 23, 2016)

Si cargas baterías en serie acaba desequilibrándole. Hay que mirar cada una por separado.
Según el esquema pueden ser sin aislamiento porque no guarda relación un circuito con otro.


----------



## molex (Jul 24, 2016)

No es para cargarlas, simplemente, para utilizarlas como fuente de alimentación y alimentar los 2 dispositivos, ¿para evitar problemas con que el convertidor 2 o 3 este aislado, ya tendría buena seguridad?
o ¿seria mejor el convertidor 1.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 28, 2016)

No entiendo nada.
Aclara que relación tiene todo con todo.
Si no hay conexión entre una cosa y otra lo mismo da.
Si una bateria alimenta una cosa y la de al lado alimenta a otra cosa lo mismo te da.
Si están interconectadas, depende de como estén.
No puedo adivinar en que estás pensando.


----------



## molex (Ago 3, 2016)

Hola scooter el esquema es el sigueinte una bateria alimenta todo el circuito, pero tiene una de backup gestionada por un schottky como se ve en el esquema, la pregunta es, siendo este esquema de alimentación, ¿cual de los 3 convertidores CC/CC, seria mejor que tenga el asilamiento, si es que hace falta.?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2016)

En esos que tienes en ninguno. Si es que está montado así, que no lo entiendo muy bien. Pienso que sobran uno o dos de ellas, pero lo mismo se me escapa algo.


----------

